
COZ: Finding Code That Counts with Causal Profiling [pdf] - epsylon
http://www.sigops.org/sosp/sosp15/current/2015-Monterey/printable/090-curtsinger.pdf
======
Jonhoo
It is worth noting that the profiler is fully open-source:
[https://github.com/plasma-umass/coz](https://github.com/plasma-umass/coz).
There is even a package for Arch Linux!

------
drewm1980
Man, I love the idea, even though a lot of the code I want to test is tied to
hardware that can't be just slowed down.

They show several examples where speeding up a line is predicted to slow down
execution, but ~actually optimizing it had the opposite effect, so kudos to
them for including bizarre results too. I hope they take this farther; seems
promising.

------
speedkills
Very interesting work. Would love to see something like this for the jvm.

